# Time to get out of the office



## Jeeper (Sep 11, 2006)

Since I started a new job about 9 months ago I have gained about 15 pounds of fat.  The new schedule is kicking my ass because I am always running around all day and eating crap.  I have started to get a grip on work and can schedule a lot better for working out and eating.  I have worked out for years, incuding a time with a former pro.  I havent decided on a workout program yet (suggestions welcome) so right now it will be very basic.  I welcome all suggestions on my diet and workouts, so dont hold back.

Problems
My main problem is what to do post workout and prior to lunch for food.  I have to workout at 5:30am -7 since I work late and want ot spend time after work with the family.  I cant really eat a solid meal in after working out since I am out of the office a lot.  I need to find a better nutrition bar or something easy to eat and portable.

Stats
6'3" - 220 ~20%BF


9/11/06

Workout
chest/tri's - nothing exciting

inclined bench - DB 65x15/75x10/85x8/75x8
Cable pushdowns  - 130x10/145x8/145x8/160x6
BB bench - 135x12/145x10/155x10/145x10
skullcrushers -70x12/80x8/90x8/90x5
machine fly's - 155x15/180x12/200x8
dips - no weight 12/10/10/8

Diet protein/carb/fat
5:30 am - Pre workout - 
 1 Scoop whey/1 scoop oats                  20/30/3
7:30 am - post Workout - 
  1.5 scoops whey/oats/berries/yogurt    ~40/45/5
9:45 Nutrition bar and fish oil(4)             ~18/25/9
12:30 Lunch
   Chicken, basami rice, kidney beans etc ~45/30/7
3:45 Shake
    3 scoops whey/oats/flax                    ~55/35/18
7:30 Dinner
    Hamburger/salad/carrots etc              ~45/30/9
10:00pm shake
     2 scoops whey/oats/flax                   ~40/25/15
Total                                                ~280/220/66 = ~2600cal

This is about where I want to be calorie wise.


----------



## Double D (Sep 11, 2006)

Monitor where you are at after a week or so and if you are not losing the flab at the rate you want then drop another 100-200 cals.


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2006)

I drive a Jeep! What kind do you have?


----------



## Jeeper (Sep 11, 2006)

84 CJ7

www.desertcj7.com


----------



## Jeeper (Sep 12, 2006)

9/12

Workout
45 minutes of cardio
I am going to start HIIT next week

Diet protein/carb/fat

8:00 am - post Workout - 
2 scoops whey/oats ~45/30/5
9:45 Nutrition bar and fish oil(4) ~18/25/9
12:30 Lunch
Chicken, basami rice, kidney beans etc ~45/30/7
3:45 Shake
3 scoops whey/oats/flax ~55/35/18
7:30 Dinner
Chicken/rice/snow peas etc ~45/35/9
10:00pm shake
2 scoops whey/oats/flax ~40/25/15
Total ~248/180/63= ~2300cal


----------



## Jeeper (Sep 13, 2006)

9/13

Workout
back/bi's

close grip pull down 10x130/10x145/10x175/8x175
inclined DB curl 10x30/10x37.6/8x37.5
seated row 10x90/10x180/8x230/8x230
preacher curl 10x45/10x70/8x95/6x95
Standing row - I forgot
standing curl 60/70/75/80


Diet protein/carb/fat
5:30 am - Pre workout - 
1 Scoop whey/1 scoop oats 20/30/3
7:30 am - post Workout - 
1.5 scoops whey/oats/berries/yogurt ~40/45/5
9:45 Forgot protein bar
12:30 Lunch
Chicken, basami rice, kidney beans etc ~45/30/7
3:45 Shake
3 scoops whey/oats/flax ~55/35/18
7:30 Dinner
Turkey chili ~45/50/7
10:00pm shake
2 scoops whey/oats/flax ~40/25/15
Total ~245/216/55 = ~2350cal


----------



## Jeeper (Sep 15, 2006)

9/14

45 minutes cardio

Pretty much same diet as above

9/15

Squats
crunches
military press
leg curls
ab machine
lateral raise
leg extensions

I havent worked my legs at all in like 3 months and this kicked my ass.  I can barely walk

Diet protein/carb/fat
5:30 am - Pre workout - 
1 Scoop whey/1 scoop oats 20/30/3
7:30 am - post Workout - 
1.5 scoops whey/oats/berries/yogurt ~40/45/5
9:45 none
12:30 Lunch
kick but turkeu chili ~40/40/7
3:45 Shake
3 scoops whey/oats/flax ~55/35/18
7:30 Dinner
Spaghetti sort of ~35/40/8
10:00pm shake
2 scoops whey/oats/flax ~40/25/15
Total ~230/215/56 = ~2300cal


----------



## Double D (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey Jeeper give us some weight with thos lifts.


----------



## Jeeper (Sep 18, 2006)

9/16
9/17
Pretty much the same diet but cheated at lunch and went out
Cardio on Sunday


9/18
Workout
chest/tri's 

inclined bench - DB 65x15/75x10/75x8/75x8
Cable pushdowns - 130x10/145x8/145x8/160x6
BB bench - 135x12/155x10/175x8/195x6
skullcrushers -80x12/80x8/90x8/90x7
machine fly's - 155x10/180x10/180x8/210x8
Suplinated pull downs 1 hand- 40x10/50x10/55x8/55x6

Diet protein/carb/fat
5:30 am - Pre workout - 
1 Scoop whey/1 scoop oats 20/30/3
7:30 am - post Workout - 
1.5 scoops whey/oats/berries/yogurt ~40/45/5
9:45 Nutrition bar and fish oil(4) ~18/25/9
12:30 Lunch
Chili-turkey pinto/kidney/black beans ~45/40/7
3:45 Shake
3 scoops whey/oats/flax ~55/35/18
7:30 Dinner
Who knows
10:00pm shake
2 scoops whey/oats/flax ~40/25/15


----------



## Jeeper (Sep 19, 2006)

9/19

Workout
45 minutes of cardio


Diet protein/carb/fat

8:00 am - post Workout - 
2 scoops whey/oats ~45/30/5
9:45 Nutrition bar and fish oil(4) ~18/25/9
12:30 Lunch
Chili ~45/40/7
3:45 Shake
3 scoops whey/oats/flax ~55/35/18
7:30 Dinner
Chicken/rice/brocolli ~45/35/9
10:00pm shake
2 scoops whey/oats/flax ~40/25/15
Total ~248/190/60= ~2400cal


----------

